
Game Translator – Google Vision API Live-Translate Japanese Console Games - bauc
https://www.codedojo.com/?p=2426
======
bauc
Had to shorten the title to fit but original is "Universal Game Translator –
Using Google’s Cloud Vision API to live-translate Japanese games played on
original consoles (try it yourself!)"

Very interesting project

